# Ground Hunting seats



## Allen Oliver

I just got in a lease in Alabama that is going to have to be hunted a lot from the ground. Just wanted to see some of the tree mounted seats and home made ideas that some of yall use. I have a ground blind but do not care for hunting out of it. Plan on using natural cover and making some ground blinds.


----------



## Skunkhound

I got a tree hammock from Woodswalker Archery that I plan on using this year. Very comfy, light weight, and you can pivot around the tree for better shots.


----------



## jcd465

Google Torges seat. I have not built mine yet but it is in the works. Looks to be exactly what I need and is portable.


----------



## frankwright

Skunkhound said:


> I got a tree hammock from Woodswalker Archery that I plan on using this year. Very comfy, light weight, and you can pivot around the tree for better shots.



These are great. Set up in just a minute, extremely comfortable and you can pivot left or right if you need to.
It rolls up into a small package and is easy to carry.

The only downside is it is really good for naps.


----------



## Hammer Spank

I just ordered one of these as well. Less than fourty bucks on amazon.


----------



## BowHunter89

I think I am going to try this and see how it goes, I had it in the yard practicing today and shot well just takes a good deal more cant than standing but nothing unreasonable.


----------



## Al33

Allen, I have both the Torges seat and the Seat hammock and like them both. The Hammock is the most comfortable but I also like the Torges because I can place it high on a tree and sit in an almost standing position.

I have made several of the Torges seats and like reinforcing them with 1/8th" or less flat aluminum (see pics) but really not necessary if you have a good board. I made a cushion and sewed a strap to it. As you can see in the pics the rope that holds the seat to the tree also holds the cushion with shoulder strap to it for carrying. If you decide to make one be sure to use rope that will not stretch much. The diagram is my modified version of Dean's original design. Note that I prefer a slotted entry versus the 1" hole because I didn't like dragging the knots through the hole. Much quicker with the slot. The photo's depict two seats, one with hole and one with slot.


----------



## whitetailfreak

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=775022


----------



## BowHunter89

I really like that Al I may have to scratch one of those together here in the next few days.


----------



## oldfella1962

About three dollars or so. Blast a little spray paint on it in a random pattern and there you go. Invisible to deer, easy for you to find. Let the paint dry and air out, flip it upside down and you're hunting. No moving parts, nothing to squeak or break. Somebody takes it you're out three dollars. Old school but it works.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Many thanks for the ideas so far. Al I am going to make me one of the Torges seats. Okay I have looked for the Tree hammock and have not found one at Wood stalker. did find one made in GA. Also one on Amazon.com called the Dead Ringer. The one in Columbus Ga was from Fanatic Outdoors. Are these one in the same?? Any idea guys???


----------



## frankwright

I have a Torges seat and it does work pretty well, just not as comfortable.
I like to use the hole set up like in the picture, I never liked or trusted the knots and they were either too high or too low.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Just ordered one of the Dead ringer brand tree hammocks off of Amazon. Once I receive it I will post some pics of it in use. Think this is going to be the trick. Looks to be about the same as the Fanatic Brand.


----------



## Allen Oliver

frankwright said:


> I have a Torges seat and it does work pretty well, just not as comfortable.
> I like to use the hole set up like in the picture, I never liked or trusted the knots and they were either too high or too low.



Give us a little demo on how the rope works on your set up Frank.


----------



## ngabowhunter

I also got my hammock seat from Woods Walker Archery. Great people to do business with. I really like the seat it's very comfortable and easy to carry.


----------



## Jake Allen

Tomi uses a Millenum M300 Ground Seat
It will hang on a tree from a 4-5", to about 30" diameter.
Weighs about 4 pounds. She has used one for 3 or 4 seasons now. 
Quiet, stable, easy to set up and right comfortable.


----------



## Nicodemus

Allen Oliver said:


> Just ordered one of the Dead ringer brand tree hammocks off of Amazon. Once I receive it I will post some pics of it in use. Think this is going to be the trick. Looks to be about the same as the Fanatic Brand.





I just watched the video, and it looks identical to the Fanatic Outdoors hammock seat.

I have one from Fanatic Outdoors and really like it.


----------



## bam_bam

I also have one from fanatic outdoors and I took it to Illinois last year and sat in it for five hours straight once with no issue with comfort.


----------



## Al33

Allen Oliver said:


> The one in Columbus Ga was from Fanatic Outdoors. Are these one in the same?? Any idea guys???



The one I have is from Fanatic. A couple of south Georgia boys produce it. I have no idea if the Dead Ringer is one in the same.

Frank, that's a good looking Torges seat you made. I am also interested in how the rope works through the holes.


----------



## Etoncathunter

I second the millennium tree seat. This will be my 4th year using one and they are great.


----------



## ddauler

Rope goes through center hole then up through hole in front them down through hole closest to tree then passes under loop on bottom between front and middle holes so it will pinch the rope.


----------



## frankwright

ddauler said:


> Rope goes through center hole then up through hole in front them down through hole closest to tree then passes under loop on bottom between front and middle holes so it will pinch the rope.



Thanks, Doug, I had no idea how I was going to explain that


----------



## Barry Duggan

Am I looking at this whompy jawed, or in the diagram isn't the rope going down thru the hole furthest from the tree, then up thru the center hole, then down thru the hole closest to the tree.


----------



## Al33

Barry Duggan said:


> Am I looking at this whompy jawed, or in the diagram isn't the rope going down thru the hole furthest from the tree, then up thru the center hole, then down thru the hole closest to the tree.



That's the way I see it too Barry but of course I ain't got but one looker.  I expect it will work either way though.


----------



## Allen Oliver

The one in Franks picture is done the way they describe. Yes Barry you are Whompy jawed but we try and over look that about you.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Allen Oliver said:


> The one in Franks picture is done the way they describe. Yes Barry you are Whompy jawed but we try and over look that about you.



Thanks for clearing that up for me...my useta be friend.


----------



## Allen Oliver

The big brown truck delivered me a present today. The deadringer tree seat hammock has arrived. Didn't get a chance to check it out today but that is first on list to do tomorrow.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Well Allen, you been nappin', in that deadringer, all this time. Wake up and give us a report.

About a month ago, I invested in a pac seat. If I add a head rest and get me a snuggie, I'll be good to go.


----------



## Allen Oliver

This is going to be the one of the best investments in hunting equipment that I have ever made. Put it on a tree in the yard yesterday and tried it out. Very easy to put on the tree and very comfy. Might have a problem staying awake in this thing. All I can say is why haven't I seen one of these before. From my research they have been around for some time.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Going to work on building me a torges seat this week. What size and material rope have y'all found to work the best? Found me a good cushion to use with the seat at Bass Pro Saturday. Didn't buy it Saturday. Came home and found it cheaper from sportsman guide.


----------

